# Slingbox Pro...now what?



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I purchased a Slingbox Pro to hook up 2 DVRs and HTPC (Which I don't have yet). It will arrive tomorrow. I have one question, will I be able to use the two DVRs with it? The reason I ask is I have one on the regualar IR setting and the other on AV2 (00003). Does the virtuaal remote work the very same way as the DirecTV remote?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

You can but I don't remember how to do it. There are instructions around here some where on how to do it. I will try to find them for you. I know you have to go into a setting some where and paste the code in I believe.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Take a look at the link in the first post in the link below.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=89131&highlight=slingbox


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Thanks man, I'm stuck in Cedar Rapids tonight since flights to St. Louis are canceled. So I won't get to play with it until tomorrow night...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

If all else fails....read the instructions...


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> If all else fails....read the instructions...


At the time I didn't have them and now that I do they are sparse...I am having difficulties getting the remote to work with the HR21-200 with 00003. It isn't clear to me if the IR transmitters are working or not. I will be hooking up the HR20-700 Thursday evening to see if I can get that one to work. Right now I can not control the HR21-200.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I got it to work now, nicely too. Tomorrow will be the test, at work.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Much to my shock and surprise, I discovered a post from yesterday in the Slingbox Support Forums which explains how to install the Android Slingplayer Mobile on a _*Kindle Fire*_ with no real hassle:

make sure your Kindle Fire option to install apps from other sources besides Amazon is on
Google - slingplayer 1.2 mobile for android 4 shared
select the top result and find the download link on that page
download and install
open the app, enter your sign in email and password
As the poster says "boom, no sideloading no rooting works great!!!!!"


----------

